# Outcast Dead - New Regicide question



## Discharger039 (Aug 5, 2012)

I re-read The Outcast Dead last week and caught a something. I've been searching the interwebs, but haven't found any discussion on it. 

On page 351 it says "...the figure [the emperor] swept his fortress down the board and toppled Kai's Divinitarch. The piece in the figure's hand hand glittered in the sunlight, seeming to shift from black to silver and back to black."

Is the fortress piece supposed to represent The Lion? Did the Dark Angels side with Horus, but then turn back to the Emperor? 

At first I thought the changing piece was Alpha Legion, but at the top of the page it mentions nine onyx figures, which represents the nine loyal primarchs.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Will have to get _The Outcast Dead_ out and have a better look at the whole thing. Could represent the Dark Angels being loyalist for the most part under the Lion and the traitors with Luther on Caliban.


----------



## Discharger039 (Aug 5, 2012)

"Toppling Kai's Divinitarch" could be the fight between the Lion and Night Hauter in Savage weapons. Toppled meaning beaten or defeated, not sacrificed or killed.


----------

